# Derwent Watercolour Pencils



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Sep 2015)

I used to have a large selection of pencil crayons from Derwent Pencils... or whatever they are called. I gave them away to a young girl who loved drawing before we went off on out RTW attempt. Anyhow, I find myself needing/wanting them again and having looked at the costs of them new have decided to try and pick them up used if possible. So does anyone have any of the Derwent Watercolours pencils that they find are sitting in a drawer unwanted? These are the ones I am after....





I'm more than happy to pay a fair price for them, I would just rather someone I 'know' get the money than a complete stranger. The 72 pack brand new is retailing around the £50 here which I will purchase if no-one has anything.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Sep 2015)

Satnav, I haven't got any to sell but I just picked up a set of Derwent Academy pencils (24 pack) for £10.99 a saving of £6. This was at WH Smith.

It might be a bit cheeky but my genuinely talented artist daughter is wondering how best to use them.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Sep 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It might be a bit cheeky but my genuinely talented artist daughter is wondering how best to use them.


I'm actually finding those pencils (I have the 36 version) quite difficult to use. They are rather waxy and don't seem to mix well from what I have found - though I have only had them for a couple of days, hence why I was trying to get hold of some of the ones I used to use/have. I am also finding their range of colours even in the 36 pack, very limited tbh. I have to confess to not being a very talented artist. I am more of a photographer. Sorry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2015)

I use Reeves and Derwent Academy. The Reeves are my favoured ones.

I am certainly no talented artist just a hobbyist but i do love using them. I mix them both on the page and from the nib. I just experiment.

Perhaps our resident artist @TreeHuggery could advise you @Hugh Manatee .


----------



## Mrs M (10 Sep 2015)

WH Smith sell some good stuff for artists.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2015)

The Works might sell cheaper alternatives, if that makes any difference.

http://www.theworks.co.uk/c/art-supplies/art-pencils?page=1&pageSize=200&orderBy=7


----------



## midlife (10 Sep 2015)

The Range do some good art materials for some reason, the daughter buys all sorts of stuff for her A level.

Shaun


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2015)

I am using Faber-Castell Pitt Artist Brush Pens from Cultpens. You can download a colour chart at TigerPens. I have chosen the colours I would like, for seaside pictures, or plants and flowers, rather than buying a large set. 

I also have about ten Tombow brush pens. There is a video on Cultpens website showing how they can be used.

Currently the Tombow pens are three for the price of two, and postage is free for orders over £10.


----------



## TreeHuggery (10 Sep 2015)

Experimenting and happy accidents are the best! Each to their own on how you use it...Just practice mark making until you find something that suits your style, feels interesting and right for what it is you want to sketch.


----------

